# thoughts on making a board for the Okinawan arts of karate and kobudo/kobujitsu ?



## chinto (Feb 28, 2012)

there is a real difference between the culture and the art of Karate and other arts from Okinawa and the versions that the Japanese have adapted to themselves. So, I was wondering about making a board for the Okinawan arts in the Japanese section or even on its own?

what do you folks think?  

( I am an Okinawan stylest and see some very large differences between say Shotokan, or kushinkai and Shobayashi Shorin Ryu, or  Matsumura Seito.)


----------



## dancingalone (Feb 28, 2012)

I think the karate board has very slow traffic already, so there is no need to further separate along Japanese & Okinawan lines.  I'd like to see more discussion and activity regardless of the style.


----------



## chinto (Feb 29, 2012)

hmm ya I would like to see more myself.  Just seems like the cultures are different enough and the doctrines are also different enough to be separate.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 29, 2012)

If we saw a lot of activity we'd set up a sub section for that.  So far, I don't see enough activity to justify it.


----------



## chinto (Mar 1, 2012)

ok


----------

